# Golden doodle Shampoo?



## Dizzi3 (Aug 5, 2014)

Hey everyone,
I am getting my precious girl soon but need to find out which shampoos to use. I have been told by my allergist that I should be washing my dog very regularly because of my allergies. This is why I am wondering what a good shampoo would be to not irritate the skin. I have been thinking of show dog shampoos or maybe something all natural but thought I should ask here first for some direction! 
Thanks,
em


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

i wouldn't bathe my dog often because i have allergies. my dog gets a bath 2x's a year, maybe and depending
what we do and where we go. do some research on how often you should bathe your dog. i like usuing
the organic and natural shampoos on my dog.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I am going to get some of this. I am on a Doodle forum ... and many use this ... cc spectrum 10

http://www.showdogstore.com/chris-christensen---new-spectrum-10-shampoo.aspx

I have a F1b Labradoodle with a Standard Poodle curly coat. I hear it works well.


----------



## RunsWithDogs (May 19, 2013)

A doodle should be bathed regularly..some dogs can get away with 2-3 times a year baths like GSDs or shedding breeds, but please have the goldendoodle groomed on a regular basis (or get used to the dog being shaved!)

Chris Christensen make nice products, I really like the Pure Paws line..the H2O is wonderful on my Briard's coat. If you get the Chris Christensen shampoo the after u bathe rinse works nicely on the doodle coat as well since it's not too heavy, rinses easily, and smells wonderful.

If you bathe at home just make sure you are brushing and following through with a comb...having your own dryer to fluff out the coat will be helpful as well.

Between the ages of 8-10 months or so your dog may go through coat change where mats and tangles seem to appear overnight. Unless you brush very very regularly there is a good chance your dog could get matted and have to be shaved down short at a grooming salon. I see it quite often and have had to shave many doodles!


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Hope one of the suggested shampoos works well for your pup. 

Sassy was a dog that didn't need baths, she was an apparent lab mix who stunk whether she was bathed or not. [Anal sacs, in her old age she smelled much better with a change to home cooked food and those sacs didn't cause trouble anymore.] 

*I* needed her to be bathed regularly as I would start to get itchy after handling her. Baths will help get the dander out of the coat as well as remove the pollens and who know what else gets caught in a dog's fur.


----------

